# Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????



## -Sebastian- (4. September 2009)

Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel???
Auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten und wie viel Geld soll ich mindestens ausgeben???

Sebbi|bla:


----------



## Aldaron (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Hallo Guten Morgen Sebastian^^

Um dir ne besseres Antwort zugeben, wäre es gut zuwissen welche Art der Angelei du ausüben möchtest. 

Spinn- Grund- Karpfenangelei etc.

Und auch was für Fischarten gibts bei dir im See/Fluss/kanal.


Soll es nur eine Rute sein oder auch gleich mit Rolle?


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Wieviel Du ausgibst, liegt ja daran wieviel Du ausgeben kannst/willst. Du solltest auf jeden Fall die Rute vor dem Kauf begrabbeln... Nichts ist schlimmer als ne Rute die einem nicht liegt. Sie sollte darüber hinaus auch auf den Zielfisch..- und Fangmethode ausgelegt sein. Was nützt Dir ne Spinnrute die Dir persönlich zu schwer in der Hand liegt.


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

schwer zu sagen - je nach Einsatzmöglichkeit ...
du kannst für 20 - 30 EUR schon recht gute brachbare Ruten bekommen - für die gleiche Methode aber auch problemlos 150 EUR ausgeben ....


----------



## Typhoon112 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Das ist so eine Frage, die man nicht pauschal beantworten kann.
Da ist zum einen die unendliche Palette des Angebotes und dann natürlich das persönliche empfinden.
Es gibt sicherlich ansprechendes/ ordentliches Gerät im Preissegment bis 100 €. Einfach beim Kauf darauf achten, ob die Sachen ordentlich verarbeitet sind und dann ist der Preis eher Nebensache.  
Aber einen Unterschied zu höherpreisigem Material wirst du sicherlich immer haben. 
Ist dann halt die Frage, ob man sich teureres Material leisten möchte und kann.
Angelspaß kann man aber ohne Frage auch mit günstigerem Material haben.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Da kann keiner wirklich drauf antworten, keiner hat eine Ahnung was Du unter gut verstehst. Für den einen Angler gibt es gute Ruten schon für 40 oder 50 €, der nächste hat hoch geschraubte Ansprüche, die erst jenseits der 500 € befriedigt werden.


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

OK, tut mir Leid für die ungenauen Angaben!!!    *Heul*


----------



## Bassey (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Dein "heul" bringt dich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter ^^
Erzähl doch mal um was für Richtungen es geht?
Also Zielfische, Gewässerbeschaffenheit etc.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Moin,

ich muss mich meinen Vorpostern anschließen.

Du hast dir doch sicherlich Gedanken gemacht was für Fische du gerne fangen willst. Es gibt ja da schon einmal eine grobe Unterscheidung zwischen Raub- und Friedfischen. Das wäre mal ein Anfang. Wenn du uns dann noch mitteilst wo du gerne angeln möchtest, sprich Fließgewässer oder See, dann kommen wir der ganzen Sache echt einen gewaltigen Schritt näher und erhälst mit Sicherheit ein paar echt brauchbare Antworten! 

Also, aufhören zu heulen und her mit den Infos!

Grüße Alex


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Also ich werde an der Tauber angeln!! Ich will Karpfen Forellen und vll. Welse fangen, da es momentan viele Welse gibt!!!  Ich will eine Teleskopangel, also eine die ich zusammenklappen kann.


----------



## lsski (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Also ich werde an der Tauber angeln!! Ich will Karpfen Forellen und vll. Welse fangen, da es momentan viele Welse gibt!!! Ich will eine Teleskopangel, also eine die ich zusammenklappen kann.


 

Eigentlich brauch es für den fang dieser Fisch eigene Ruten -Rollen abstimmungen.
WG = Wurfgewicht, steht aud der Rute)
Forelle WG 10 - 50 C 0,20 - 0,30 Mono Schnur
Karpfen WG 30 - 100 0,28 - 0,40 Mono Schnur
Waller WG 150 - 300 oder mehr ! Schnur die mindestens 20 kg Tragkraft hat !

Gut und echt billig ist die *Askari Riverman Ultratip Aal* Damit krigst du deine Zielfische in den Kescher nur solltes du bei den Forellen die Bremse deiner *hochwertigen Freilaufrolle* fein einstellen.

LG Jeff


----------



## Ulli3D (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ach ja, auch Teleskopruten kann man normalerweise nur einmal zusammenklappen


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Nein mehrfach!!!:m

Nur kriegt man sie dann nicht wieder zusammen.:q:q


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

^^  Naja


----------



## Backfire (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

ist halt immer schwierig ne günstige allround zusammenzustellen.

ich würde diese rute >

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=0269847bdaac01a7cd4ec9afc5bec0e6

mit dieser rolle >

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=0269847bdaac01a7cd4ec9afc5bec0e6

und .25er monofiler schnur 
ins auge fassen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## Dan Dreßen (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Also ich würde dir von ner Telerute dringend abraten!!!#q
Mir sind schon zwei durchgebrochen und die Aktion von:v Teleruten reicht nicht mal annähernd an die von Steckruten heran. #dWenn du also nen Wels an ner Telerute drillst, BRICHT diese UNTER GARANTIE!!!:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir von ner Telerute dringend abraten!!!#q
> Mir sind schon zwei durchgebrochen und die Aktion von:v Teleruten reicht nicht mal annähernd an die von Steckruten heran. #dWenn du also nen Wels an ner Telerute drillst, BRICHT diese UNTER GARANTIE!!!:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


 
Entschuldige, aber was du schreibst ist Unsinn !

Es gibt sehr gute Tele (meine Tochter hat ein YAD Florida 20 - 60 WG; eine günstige und hervorragende Tele.
Selbst habe ich zum Wandern für den Rucksack eine sehr gute, wenn auch teure Tele, die sehr vielen Teckruten, die wesentlich teurer sind, nicht nachsteht).

Ich war schon öfters dabei, wenn Waller mit Tele gefangen wurden, so auch von einem Jungangler, der einen 1,20 m Waller mit seiner Tele 40 Gramm beim Forellenangeln gefangen und gekeschert hat (was natürlich jetzt ein Einzelfall war).


----------



## Dan Dreßen (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ich hab halt sehr schlehte Erfahrungen mit Teleruten gemacht.
Natürlich gibts auch gute Teleruten, aber die sind teuer.
Gut und Günstig gibts halt selten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Eine Rute, die auch Jungangler für nahezu alles im Verein einsetzen (aber auch ernst zunehmende Erwachsene) ist die

Cormoran Black Star CM Allround Tele 20 - 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

Die ist gar nicht so teuer, so dass auch später mal, wenn du dich um entscheidest, nicht viele Geld in den Sand gesetzt wurde.

Vorteil der Rute ist auch, dass es diese in fast jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft gibt, so dass du diese mal real ansehen und begrabbeln kannst.
Nichts ist schlimmer, als eine Rute blind zu bestellen und schon beim Auspacken das Pakets schaut man entäuscht, weil sie einem schon mal optisch nicht gefällt ...

http://www.fischparade.de/shopping_...4752/info/p4752_CORMORAN-BLACK-STAR-TELE.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel???
> Auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten und wie viel Geld soll ich mindestens ausgeben???
> 
> Sebbi|bla:


 

Servus Sebbi,

hast du dich nun entschieden? W§elche hast du dir denn nun ausgesucht?
Wäre doch schön, wenn man mal Rückmeldung bekommen würde ... #h


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Also es ist so, entschieden hab ich mich schon für eine Teleskoprute, da ich nciht viel Platz habe. Aber leider muss ich noch bis nach der Prüfung warten, weil da gibt es hier bei uns auf alle Anglersachen 25Prozent Rabatt!!!


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

wenn du anfängst recihen sachen im wert von 40€ du musst aber bedenken ds du noch viel zubehör und sowas brauchst
ehm ja ehm halt so  gib maximal 100 euro aus dsa reicht fürn  anfang.


----------



## Bassey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> wenn du anfängst recihen sachen im wert von 40€ du musst aber bedenken ds du noch viel zubehör und sowas brauchst
> ehm ja ehm halt so  gib maximal 100 euro aus dsa reicht fürn  anfang.



*Slap*!!!
Das ist dafür, dass du schon längst fertige Threads ausbuddeln und beantworten musst obwohl schon beantwortet :vik:

*slap*

Und das war nur nochmal so weil einmal langweilig ist :q:q


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Bassey schrieb:


> *Slap*!!!
> Das ist dafür, dass du schon längst fertige Threads ausbuddeln und beantworten musst obwohl schon beantwortet :vik:
> 
> *slap*
> ...



wir haben also nunmehr nicht nur einen ferkelfahnder sondern auch einen leichen-ausgräber-fahnder? :vik:


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir von ner Telerute dringend abraten!!!#q
> Mir sind schon zwei durchgebrochen und die Aktion von:v Teleruten reicht nicht mal annähernd an die von Steckruten heran. #dWenn du also nen Wels an ner Telerute drillst, BRICHT diese UNTER GARANTIE!!!:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v



Wie bitte????????????? Ich hab schon Welse bis an Meter ran locker mit ner Tele mit 60 gr. Wurfgewicht ausgedrillt...ohne Probleme...und mit ner kräftigeren kriegt man auch nen 2 Meter Fisch ausgedrillt...mit entsprechender Rolle, Schnur und GESCHICK...das hat nix mit Steck oder Tele zu tun.


----------



## Bassey (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



daci7 schrieb:


> wir haben also nunmehr nicht nur einen ferkelfahnder sondern auch einen leichen-ausgräber-fahnder? :vik:



Gute Idee... :vik:


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie bitte????????????? Ich hab schon Welse bis an Meter ran locker mit ner Tele mit 60 gr. Wurfgewicht ausgedrillt...ohne Probleme...und mit ner kräftigeren kriegt man auch nen 2 Meter Fisch ausgedrillt...mit entsprechender Rolle, Schnur und GESCHICK...das hat nix mit Steck oder Tele zu tun.


 
Ich kann mich ( auch wenn ich mich wiederhole ) noch sehr gut an die Zeiten erinnern, da waren Steckruten nicht gerade " In Mode " und alles fischte hier "nur" mit Teleruten ...
Und wenn ich mir meine alten Hechtruten für die heute verbotene Art des Fischens mit dem Köderfisch ansehe : 
DAM "Allround" 3,50 m, 80 - 100 g WG ; die zwingen auch die heutigen Hechte " in die Knie ".


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

ich hab mir im august ein set um 180 € gekauft und jetzt ist schon alles schrott 

ich würde sagen wenn du was willst dass das mind 5 jahre hält rolle ab 100€ rute auch ab 100€ und dann noch die schnur:m


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> ich hab mir im august ein set um 180 € gekauft und jetzt ist schon alles schrott
> 
> ich würde sagen wenn du was willst dass das mind 5 jahre hält rolle ab 100€ rute auch ab 100€ und dann noch die schnur:m


 



|peinlich

|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## Damyl (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> ich hab mir im august ein set um 180 € gekauft und jetzt ist schon alles schrott
> 
> ich würde sagen wenn du was willst dass das mind 5 jahre hält rolle ab 100€ rute auch ab 100€ und dann noch die schnur:m



|kopfkrat Null Ahnung..........aber davon sehr viel #d
Kann man nur hoffen das keiner nach deinen Empfehlungen kauft.


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> ich hab mir im august ein set um 180 € gekauft und jetzt ist schon alles schrott
> 
> ich würde sagen wenn du was willst dass das mind 5 jahre hält rolle ab 100€ rute auch ab 100€ und dann noch die schnur:m




Was du hier im Forum für geistige Ergüsse von dir lässt ist echt genial! #r Schreibe noch mehr, am besten jeden Tag einen Kalauer.|muahah:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> _*bla *__*bla *__*bla*_



tja, so kennen wir ihn - unsere ...GRANATE


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

hier sind ja Dinger zu lesen ..... #d
tja - ne gute Angel kostet ca. zwischen 30 und 300 EUR 
man müßte schon mal etwas genauer werden mit Verwendungszweck ! 
ich fische schon einige Teleruten , als auch 1-2 "preisgünstige" Spinnruten schon seit Jahren ohne die zu schrotten.
Meine guten halten aber auch alle noch .... :m


----------



## Balaton1980 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> ich hab mir im august ein set um 180 € gekauft und jetzt ist schon alles schrott




würd mir mal gedanken machen ob das eventuell auf deine anglerischen fähigkeiten zurück zu führen sein könnte |kopfkrat


ehrlich gesagt zweifel ich sehr stark an, dass du den "langzeittest" von 5 jahren schon vollzogen hast


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Was kostet eine gute Angel????

Ich finde es muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was ist mir eine gute Angel wert.
Ich kann eine gute Rute für 50 Euro kaufen oder ich kauf eine für 300 Euro. 
Für jeden Geldbeutel gibt es was auf den Markt.

LG  René


----------



## andy72 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



> würd mir mal gedanken machen ob das eventuell auf deine anglerischen fähigkeiten zurück zu führen sein könnte |kopfkrat


 good post!




es gibt spitzenqualität auch für kleines geld :g


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



andy72 schrieb:


> good post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sagen wir mal es gibt gute Qualität für kleines Geld


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> sagen wir mal es gibt gute Qualität für kleines Geld



sagen wir mal, es gibt für kleines Geld durchaus brauchbare Sachen, wenn man ein wenig sucht.


----------



## Borg (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



sundvogel schrieb:


> sagen wir mal, es gibt für kleines Geld durchaus brauchbare Sachen, wenn man ein wenig sucht.



Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem zu......aber man muss ja auch berücksichtigen, dass jeder einen anderen Qualitätsanspruch hat .

Die Frage die sich hier eher stellt ist "Was wird unter einen guten Angel verstanden?"

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



sundvogel schrieb:


> sagen wir mal, es gibt für kleines Geld durchaus brauchbare Sachen, wenn man ein wenig sucht.


 
Genau, das meine ich doch :m:m:m


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Borg schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich hier eher stellt ist "Was wird unter einen guten Angel verstanden?"
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
Ob eine Rute gut ist kann ich nur feststellen wenn ich die Rute in die Hand nehme und sie hin und her bewege und ein gutes gefühl dabei habe.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ob eine Rute gut ist kann ich nur feststellen wenn ich die Rute in die Hand nehme und sie hin und her bewege und ein gutes gefühl dabei habe.


 
Das besagt aber noch nichts über die Qualität.

Außerdem ist Deine eben getätigte Äußerung etwas für unseren Boardferkel - Fander ....

Getackert und gemeldet ..:q

Honeyball, wo bist Du !!!
Tatütaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ob eine Rute gut ist kann ich nur feststellen wenn ich die Rute in die Hand nehme und sie hin und her bewege und ein gutes gefühl dabei habe.



Alte Sau... :m

Gut ist ja auch immer abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Borg schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem zu......aber man muss ja auch berücksichtigen, dass jeder einen anderen Qualitätsanspruch hat .
> 
> Die Frage die sich hier eher stellt ist "Was wird unter einen guten Angel verstanden?"
> 
> ...



Naja, deswegen hatte ich ja auch brauchbar geschrieben. Für einen brauchbaren Spinnangelstock mit dem man schon die eine oder andere Spezialdisziplin bewältigen kann, muß ca. 40-80 Euronen rechnen.


----------



## Moe (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Zurück zur Frage : 
Es scheint, als ob du ein Einsteiger bist, also noch nicht all zu viel  Erfahrung gesammelt hast. Da würde ich dir am Anfang von einer teuren  Rute abraten, gerade in den ersten ein zwei Jahren ist man meist noch  etwas ungeübter und die Chance die Rute durch falsche Handhabung oder  Lagerung evtl zu beschädigen ist erhöht. Also würd ich für die Rute auf  jeden Fall unter 100 Euro bleiben. Aber auch nach unten hin würd ich ein  Limit bei ca 50 Euro setzen, drunter findet man oft echt schlechtes  Material.
Und bei der Rolle würd ich mal um 50 Euro herum schauen. Da bist du  jenseits der billigen Rollen,die zu 95% aus Plastik bestehen, die nicht  länger als eine Saison halten. 
Ich denke du wirst mit 150 Euro locker eine gute Kombination aus Rute und Rolle  finden.


Ein Problem seh ich nur bei deinen angepeilten Zielfischen...
Mit Forelle,Karpfen und Wels hast du drei Fische,für die es seeehr schwierig(bzw unmöglich) wird, ein und dieselbe Ruten/Rollen-Kombo zu verwenden. Du wirst vl. was zum Karfpen und Forellen Fischen oder zum Karfpen und Welsfischen finden, jedoch nicht für Forelle und Waller. 
Vielleicht solltest du dir nochmal überlegen, ob du vielleicht gezielter auf eine Fischart angeln möchtest. Oder auf eine Angelmethode festlegen?! Ansitz oder Spinnfischen?
Es sei denn du kaufst 2 verschiedene Kombos...
Du siehst,je genauer du deine Frage noch eingrenzen kannst, desto besser kann man dir hier Tips geben!


----------



## Mefotom (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

@Knispel,

MIST du warst schneller!!

Ich fische Spinnruten von 30-300€(DAM-CTS). Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt mit jeder meine Fische.

Kaputt gemacht habe nur etwas durch eigenes Verschulden, aber nicht weil die Rute zu billig war.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Hallo,

wenn es nicht immer das neuste Modell sein muß, bekommt man *gute *Angeln für unter 100€. Ich habe kein Problem damit alte Modelle (z.B.2002) zu kaufen, wenn sie unbenutzt sind und der Preis stimmt. Es kommt sogar vor das der DM Preis noch draufsteht.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Der Preis allein sagt sehr wenig über die Güte einer Rute aus. Weder im positiven noch im negativen Sinne...


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Euch ist aber schon klar das der Fred seit dem             29.09.2009 tot ist und der TE seit dem 05.12.2009 nicht mehr aktiv ist? 

Wenn die Leiche schwatt ist, kann man mit reanimieren aufhören!


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar das der Fred seit dem 29.09.2009 tot ist und der TE seit dem 05.12.2009 nicht mehr aktiv ist?
> 
> Wenn die Leiche schwatt ist, kann man mit reanimieren aufhören!


 
schon klar, aber bevor ich wieder Schnee schieben gehe.........

MfG Algon


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar das der Fred seit dem 29.09.2009 tot ist und der TE seit dem 05.12.2009 nicht mehr aktiv ist?
> 
> Wenn die Leiche schwatt ist, kann man mit reanimieren aufhören!


 

Macht doch nichts, man lernt immer wieder etwas dazu, vorallem solch geistreiche "Ergüsse" wie  
#q Post Nr. 29 ...#q


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ich wollt doch nur nett sein und darauf hinweisen das Eure Antworten vom TE nicht mehr gelesen werden... :m


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich wollt doch nur nett sein und darauf hinweisen das Eure Antworten vom TE nicht mehr gelesen werden... :m


----------



## Moe (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

:q Oh, danke. 
Aber vl. ließt jmd anders hier mal und nimmt sich die tips zu Herzen :q


----------



## Mefotom (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

@doc,

woher willst Du das wissen:

Vielleicht liest Er ja heimlich mit.

Thomas


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ein Blick ins Profil und die Statistik gibt die Antwort, aber bitte nicht auf mir rumhacken falls er doch hier unsichtbar rumgeistert


----------



## Mefotom (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Machen wir doch nicht!#g


Thomas


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Machen wir doch nicht!


Doooch. Ich wäre ja für Klassenkloppe.|smash:


MfG Algon


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Algon schrieb:


> Doooch. Ich wäre ja für Klassenkloppe.|smash:
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



ach was klassenkeile, das hört sich ja nach 20-30 schuljungen an.
wir sind mehrere tausend große, gefährliche, in bw-tarnklamotten rumlaufende, hartgesottene angeltiere.
hier gibts nur boardkloppe |evil:

:q


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



daci7 schrieb:


> ach was klassenkeile, das hört sich ja nach 20-30 schuljungen an.
> *wir sind mehrere tausend große, gefährliche, in bw-tarnklamotten rumlaufende, hartgesottene angeltiere.*
> hier gibts nur boardkloppe |evil:
> 
> :q



Gut, dann fall ich ja nicht unter Euch auf! :vik:

Mod´s - zu Hülfe, zu Hülfe!!!! Die pösen Puben da wollen mir ans Leder!


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



daci7 schrieb:


> in bw-tarnklamotten rumlaufende,


 
neee, Ali G Camouflage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZIb3vSWI4A&NR=1
:q

MfG Algon


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



Algon schrieb:


> neee, Alig G- Camouflage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZIb3vSWI4A&NR=1
> :q
> 
> MfG Algon



jaja selbst mit 100 jahren brauchst du noch deine extrawurst ;P

aber ich will dir nicht in deinen klamottengeschmack reinreden :vik:

"sorry i was late, but there was something on the tele 'bout monkeys..."
viel zu gut :q


----------



## DaTamer83 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ich andeiner Stelle würde mir einen Erfahrenen Angler den du kennst fragen ob er mit dir mal zum Gerätehändler mit gehen kann.
Dort wird man dich bestimmt gut beraten.
Ich habe das vor 2 Jahren genau so gemacht, und bin mit meinen Sachen super zufrieden.
Und, ich würde dir auch Raten erstmal die Sache langsam anzugehen und nicht schon gleich an Waller denken. 
Allround Rute bis 80g, Rolle nicht zu gross und nicht zu klein, und ne 0,30er Mono Schnur drauf. Kannst so von klein bis ziemelich Gross dei Fische erstmal fangen.

MfG Tamer


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Ob eine Rute gut ist kann ich nur feststellen wenn ich die Rute in die Hand nehme und sie hin und her bewege und ein gutes gefühl dabei habe.


So,so...











:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hecht fan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Ich hab meine rute für 18 Euro bekommen Kann aber auch wesentlich teurer sein.Achte auf die ringe und den rollenhalter,
wenn die rolle wackelt geht nichts.natürlich soll sie auch 
gut in der hand ligen.
|bla:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

...kommt immer drauf an, was du als "gut" definierst.
:vik:
Gut ist für mich schon eine Stufe höher anzusiedeln als "geht schon" und beinhaltet ein paar Kriterien:

Die Rute passt zum Einsatzgebiet, für das ich sie brauche.
Sie muss einen solide verarbeiteten Eindruck machen.
Sie sollte mir bei der "Anprobe" ein "gutes Gefühl" vermitteln (je nach Einsatzgebiet nicht zu kopflastig sein etc.), bestimmten subjektiven, aber nicht weiter erklärbaren Anforderungen nachkommen (ich hasse z.B. bei Teleruten, wenn der Leitring schon auf dem Handteil sitzt), und last not least muss sie mir von der Optik her auch gefallen. 

Ich gehe gerade mal meinen Rutenwald im Geiste durch..., nu ja, so grob über den Daumen gepeilt, würde ich sagen, dass 40 Euronen die unterste Grenze darstellt. Darunter ist meist die grauenvolle Optik (rosa Blank mit grünen Streifen und so was...) das Ausschlusskriterium. 
Manchmal kann man in der Bucht bei gebrauchten Sachen diesen Wert noch deutlich nach unten schrauben, allerdings nur mit Geduld und ein wenig Sachkenntnis.


----------



## hecht fan (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*

Hier ein link für eine günstige telerute


http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/r...echt-3-m-bis-90-Gr-3-0-m-30-bis-90-Gramm.html


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel????*



-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet eine gute Angel???
> Auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten und wie viel Geld soll ich mindestens ausgeben???
> 
> Sebbi|bla:



Ruten gibt es wirklich schon sehr günstig. Lass dich nicht von den Goldeseln hier im Forum beeindrucken, die davon überzeugt sind man bräuchte für jeden Einsatzzweck eine andere Rute gehobener Preisklasse.

Ich habe jahrelang mit günstigsten Teleruten alle möglichen Angelarten ausgeübt. Mit meiner ersten Rute (mittelschwere Telegrundrute, 300cm, würde heute 27 Euro kosten) habe ich vom Köderfisch bis zum 46cm Barsch viele Jahre alles sicher gedrillt. Nach einigen Sommerurlauben in Spanien mit toller Angelei auf Meeräsche und allerlei Barschartigen sind mir die Ringe weggerostet.

Ich habe mir genau die gleiche Rute wieder gekauft und munter weiter gefischt. Größter Fisch: Karpfen, 89cm, 30 Pfund.

Die Rute hatte keine ausgewogene Aktion, war nicht so leicht wie teurere Modelle, war fürs leichte Posenfischen eigentlich zu schwer und fürs Angeln mit Köfi eigentlich zu leicht und zum Spinnfischen eigentlich zu weich.

Trotzdem habe ich geile Angeltage und geile Fänge mit ihr gehabt und nutze sie noch immer gerne fürs Karpfenangeln mit Schwimmbrot.
Da ich jetzt Geld verdiene habe ich mittlerweile natürlich viele Ruten in verschiedenen Preisklassen, aber in deinem Alter stellt sich für mich gar nicht die Frage nach einer teuren Rute! #6

Aber: mit den billigen Rollen hatte ich oft Probleme. Hier hätte ich 1x mehr ausgeben sollen und mir viel Ärger erspart. Billige Rollen taugen nichts. Dringend abraten muss ich von billigen Rollen aus Fertig-Angelsets. Die halten teilweise nicht einmal einen Tag. Und selbst wenn sie noch funktionieren macht das Angeln keinen Spaß, weil die Schnurverlegung mies ist (dauernd Perücken), die Bremse nicht richtig funktioniert, deer Kurbelgriff wackelt, die Rolle mahlende Geräusche macht, schwergängig ist usw.

Wenn die Rolle mehrere Spulen hat, kannst du sie für viele Einsatzzwecke gebrauchen und so wieder Geld sparen.


edit: Achsooo, noch ein Vorteil von Ruten günstigen Preissegments: der Blank hält aufgrund des hohen Glasfaseranteils einiges aus. Nichts ist ärgerlich als eine gebrochene Kohlefaserrutenspitze, nur weil man mal drauf getreten ist oder sich dummerweise das Grundblei beim Auswurf um die Spitze gewickelt hat.
Kleinteile wie Rutenringe und Rollenhalter sind qualitativ minderwertig, aber mit etwas Pflege kann man jahrelang gut damit fischen.


----------

